# I need advice on a lot of customization...We can get our own kits too



## Cashis (Nov 29, 2006)

What's up everybody.

Well I purchased a 2005 Bmw 760Li (don't like the new style) and I want to take it to a whole nother level. I contacted a company to create a custom performance exhaust system, a company to create my own body kit (I don't like the Hamann kits or the other kit I saw), I'm getting a very rare paint job but I get stuck at a few parts and I really could use some help.

1) What do you guys think about me taking these rims but taking it to another level by putting diamonds on the chrome lip as well? You know the small round 1's?
http://superbuytires.com/Asanti/AF Diamond B/

2) If not that what about painting the entire rim the same color as the car (black)? I'm completely shaving off all the the chrome trim on the car so it's 100% black.

Also I wanted to say that if anybody is interesting in creating their own body kit let me know. We can all work on the design we want and agree on it, then I can have it completely made for a lot less than a Hamann kit and the others. I was quoted $3000 on the prototype so I imagine the more kits I get made the less it'll be. Probably $1000-1500 since the mold will already be created.


----------



## nbs3001 (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldnt put the diamonds on the rims...you can just get regular asanti rims n have the inner part painted same as ur car color. That would be better then the diamonds...checkout these rims http://www.aaron-katzman.com/2004/asanti2004/ASANTIAF128.jpg..Also you can try HRE wheels they're really hott..when u finish the car post some pics up mann, i would like to see it...laters


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

I myself, would completely stay away from the diamonds. Not my taste.

As far as the body kit, the price you're giving sounds like a fiberglass kit. Can you have it done with Poly? Then I'd might be interested.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Fiberglass=crap and chips easily. Plastic or Carbon Fiber (preferably plastic since its cheaper) is the way to go.


----------



## Cashis (Nov 29, 2006)

Nah it's not fiberglass. I'm going with poly. The only reason why this stuff costs so much is because the manufacturer marks it up for high end models. Look at Honda Civics. You can get a full kit for $1000. Even if you go with the BMW Wald kit you can get it for around $2500. Hamann and companies like that mark it up to $4000-5000.

The reason I'm interested in the diamonds is because nobody has it and I plan to completely black out the car and it would almost look like the diamonds are floating. I don't want the same thing everybody else has.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Cashis said:


> Nah it's not fiberglass. I'm going with poly. The only reason why this stuff costs so much is because the manufacturer marks it up for high end models. Look at Honda Civics. You can get a full kit for $1000. Even if you go with the BMW Wald kit you can get it for around $2500. Hamann and companies like that mark it up to $4000-5000.
> 
> The reason I'm interested in the diamonds is because nobody has it and I plan to completely black out the car and it would almost look like the diamonds are floating. I don't want the same thing everybody else has.


Yes, I understand, exclusivity is a big turn on for me as well. (hah, that sounds suggestive) But you rarely ever see another car with custom wheels, let alone a 760Li with custom HRE wheels and a unique body kit.


----------

